# ^^title-2490^^



## Dirtie (Sep 20, 2006)

^^release-2490^^


----------



## AngelHunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Indeed, Squirtle is kind of weird.


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 20, 2006)

Note the first one Pokemon_Mystery_Dungeon_Red_Rescue_Team_USA_GBA-RDG was underdumped/overtrimmed.
Pokemon_Mystery_Dungeon_Red_Rescue_Team_REPACK_USA_GBA-RDG is the proper.


----------



## Cutman (Sep 20, 2006)

So what exactly is the difference between the GBA and NDS ones?


----------



## GLiTcH (Sep 20, 2006)

one is red rescue team n the other blue rescue team


----------



## Nocturno (Sep 20, 2006)

do I have to use the ips patch?,,
the graphics look very similar to the DS version..


----------



## GyroidFanatic (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> the graphics look very similar to the DS version..



They are the same. The only differences are a few Pokemon, and touch/double screen usage.


----------



## Aztecatl (Sep 20, 2006)

This is a great game.


Regards


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Note: proper.



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Deekman (Sep 20, 2006)

So is there a red version for the DS aswell or is it one or the other?


----------



## ucablca (Sep 20, 2006)

is this linkable with the DS blue?


----------



## awill234 (Sep 20, 2006)

finally i wanted to play this game all day


----------



## guardian_457 (Sep 20, 2006)

aww man its SO BIG !!!! i hate good games taht are 256mb


----------



## Chanser (Sep 20, 2006)

Remember the original Game Boy Pokemon games red and blue?
Like starting all over again.


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> Remember the original Game Boy Pokemon games red and blue?
> Like starting all over again.


This is walking pokemon, red and blue version is walking Ash


----------



## rchow427 (Sep 20, 2006)

Did anyone get this working on the EZFA? Keeps saying that its too big for me.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 20, 2006)

This does link with the DS game yes, I havn't tried using the M3 cart link or SC cart link feature though.


----------



## SD5k (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(rchow427 @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> Did anyone get this working on the EZFA? Keeps saying that its too big for me.


Even when you write it without the loader?


----------



## Aether (Sep 20, 2006)

Aw it doesn't fit on my flash2advance 256m  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I know this card is pretty ancient but is there any way to shrink the rom?
I didn't have any luck with trimming.


----------



## apofaz (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Aether @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> Aw it doesn't fit on my flash2advance 256mÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can try your luck using "Fat v8" - thats what I used back in ancient f2a days.
not all roms are trimmable though;


----------



## ashly138 (Sep 20, 2006)

There Is I whay Yes ^^


----------



## Aether (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(apofaz @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Aether @ Sep 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Aw it doesn't fit on my flash2advance 256mÂ
> ...



I already tried Fat v8 it won't trim it either, no FF or 00's found.


----------



## The Teej (Sep 20, 2006)

Wait wait wait, when did Pokemon (bar TR's Meowth) start to talk?


----------



## Aether (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> Wait wait wait, when did Pokemon (bar TR's Meowth) start to talk?


They already did in the anime, it's just that only Pokemon can understand it.
makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## ashly138 (Sep 20, 2006)

Aether i now i way to make it work on your F2A. I Allread send you a PM about It


----------



## Aether (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(ashly138 @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> Aether i now i way to make it work on your F2A. I Allread send you a PM about It


Thanks, I'll try to contact you asap.
Like I said in my PM I currently have some connection problems.


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Aether @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(The Teej @ Sep 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait wait wait, when did Pokemon (bar TR's Meowth) start to talk?
> ...


I don't think they lived in houses though...


----------



## rchow427 (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> QUOTE(rchow427 @ Sep 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone get this working on the EZFA? Keeps saying that its too big for me.
> ...



How can you write it without the loader?
I have the EZF advance 256M and using EZF AdvanceClient 1.03, When I try to + it, It says on the bottom of the client, "no enough Rom space in cart"


----------



## Shinobi-wan (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm having the same problem as Aether with my EZFA 256Mb. Looks like it might be time to invest in a larger DS flash kit. Until then, anyone at all have any solution? I tried turning Multi-Boot off, and still too big.


----------



## Mac2492 (Sep 20, 2006)

It works fine on my 256 EZFlash II. System Config -> (Uncheck) Use Loader

The loader takes a little bit of space.


----------



## rchow427 (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Mac2492 @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> It works fine on my 256 EZFlash II. System Config -> (Uncheck) Use Loader
> 
> The loader takes a little bit of space.



Are you using the EZF AdvanceClient 1.03?

I think the EZFA and EZFlash II uses different software clients.

What client are you using?


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 21, 2006)

Can't save with F2A Ultra


----------



## Aether (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinobi-wan @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> I'm having the same problem as Aether with my EZFA 256Mb. Looks like it might be time to invest in a larger DS flash kit. Until then, anyone at all have any solution? I tried turning Multi-Boot off, and still too big.


I was wrong in my last post, it IS possible to trim the rom so it fits. :-)
thanks to ashly138 for the info.

I'll PM the info you need.


----------



## ALF-101 (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Aether @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> I was wrong in my last post, it IS possible to trim the rom so it fits. :-)
> thanks to ashly138 for the info.
> 
> I'll PM the info you need.Â



anyway of posting that nfo??  or getting the pm also??  thanks...


----------



## Aether (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(ALF-101 @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Aether @ Sep 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wrong in my last post, it IS possible to trim the rom so it fits. :-)
> ...


Done


----------



## rchow427 (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Aether @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Shinobi-wan @ Sep 20 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having the same problem as Aether with my EZFA 256Mb. Looks like it might be time to invest in a larger DS flash kit. Until then, anyone at all have any solution? I tried turning Multi-Boot off, and still too big.
> ...



PM please? I can't get this workin on the oldschool EZFA  :'(


----------



## fwiffo500 (Sep 22, 2006)

Could I get the PM too please.... thanks.


----------



## riviera (Sep 22, 2006)

good


----------



## Issac (Sep 22, 2006)

ooh, could you PM it to me as well?
It would be great!


----------



## TheRocK (Sep 22, 2006)

why don't you just post the info in this thread... would be a big help for others with the same problem!


----------



## IAmTheRad (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay, I know you people have a GBA specific cart who usually have problems. I have a g6 lite, and have problems with this. I tried compressing the rom, leaving it uncompressed, having real time enabled, having it disabled, and even a combination of the two. I tried every type of patching, and I still got the same result. The game doesn't work well for me.

Anyone else with the g6 lite get this to work well, and could tell me the loader/manager/settings they used for this?

(And telling me to play blue instead isn't really a solution here...)

'EDIT:' Okay, I'll explain the problem a little more.
I get graphic corruption on software patching, but no sound issues. Hardware+software, graphics corruption. Hardware = sound issues, no graphics issues, and lockups. The game runs, but not well enough for me.


----------



## Aether (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> why don't you just post the info in this thread... would be a big help for others with the same problem!



Sure, it's not hard at all..
use a hexeditor (I'm using Frhed which you can get here: http://www.kibria.de/frhed.html) and scroll down to 272B4A,
there's your garbage data.


----------



## MattyXB (Sep 23, 2006)

Can't save on Emulator (sav file) in game. It say always *Save Failed*. What can I do? I use Visual Boy Advance.

I can save when I use the Emulator option F1... (sgm file). But then I can't enter passwords in the title screen I think.


----------



## owl (Sep 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Aether @ Sep 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheRocK @ Sep 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you just post the info in this thread... would be a big help for others with the same problem!
> ...




Can't find the 272B4A, can you help. Thanks


----------



## Aether (Sep 23, 2006)

QUOTE(MattyXB @ Sep 23 2006 said:


> Can't save on Emulator (sav file) in game. It say always *Save Failed*. What can I do? I use Visual Boy Advance.
> 
> I can save when I use the Emulator option F1... (sgm file). But then I can't enter passwords in the title screen I think.


Did you set the save to 128k yet? Options -> Emulator -> Save type -> Flash 128k
and do you have automatic patching (isp) enabled? or did you patch the rom yourself.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 23, 2006)

QUOTE(IAmTheRad @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> _lots of G6 problems._



Are you sure you're using the most current card firmware and patching software pack?


----------



## MattyXB (Sep 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Aether @ Sep 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(MattyXB @ Sep 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't save on Emulator (sav file) in game. It say always *Save Failed*. What can I do? I use Visual Boy Advance.
> ...


Yes, I try Flash 128k too. And automatic patching is enabled. But still not work.
Did I need the Bios? Must the ISP Patch outside from the ZIP?


----------



## jon_jai (Sep 23, 2006)

this kind of fun...if u like the series


----------



## Aether (Sep 23, 2006)

QUOTE(MattyXB @ Sep 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Aether @ Sep 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MattyXB @ Sep 23 2006 said:
> ...



You don't need the bios.
What I usualy do is unzip both files and then make sure the .gba has the same name as the .isp


----------



## MattyXB (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, found a reason. Wrong Emulator. I used one with rerecording, this one seems to have some problems with this ROM. So I must start the game new with an other Version from the Emulator.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe I wait for the German version.


----------



## kvad (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm using a F2A and I trimmed the garbage data (all the FF's) from the point Aether stated. The rom dosen't load in VBA after doing that, haven't tried writing the rom yet though but I don't think that it would work.


----------



## Inu268 (Sep 24, 2006)

nvm just found it....a bunch of FF....but the game stops working after i delet them =/ even if just a few


----------



## thstalk (Sep 29, 2006)

cool


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2006)

This is a great game


----------



## itvlucas (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE(MattyXB @ Sep 23 2006 said:


> Can't save on Emulator (sav file) in game. It say always *Save Failed*. What can I do? I use Visual Boy Advance.
> 
> I can save when I use the Emulator option F1... (sgm file). But then I can't enter passwords in the title screen I think.


you have "save failed" because the emulator didn't use the IPS patch included in zip file.
you can't use ips patch in a middle of a party
so unzip the file , and you must begin a new game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ps: i m a frenchie)


----------



## palo (Nov 15, 2006)

I have the same problem whith the F2Advance 256M card. Can I Know the way to work it?
Thanks


----------

